# Where did you place Nook's Cranny?



## onechance (Mar 21, 2020)

Having trouble deciding where to put it. Thinking of putting it near the museum? Where has everyone else placed their museum and shops etc?


----------



## tajikey (Mar 21, 2020)

Put it next to my house, which is next to the Museum.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 21, 2020)

I just put it across a river because the space was getting small on the other side. It's a pretty wide building.


----------



## Saralie (Mar 21, 2020)

I put mine next to the museum. These decisions are so stressful!


----------



## Eirrinn (Mar 21, 2020)

I put nooks, able sisters and the museum near the center of my island, you can always move them later on in the game tho.


----------



## 5cm/s (Mar 21, 2020)

i put mine on the other side of one of the rivers, in a nice area- my villagers can't go over there yet but uMmm hopefully everything will be okay!


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Mar 21, 2020)

I placed mine very close to the resident's services plaza, the reason being that I want to make a "main street" of sorts where all the stores are close by with the villager and other houses further back on the island.


----------



## Suicune (Mar 21, 2020)

I put mine close to the airport. It's convenient for people visiting and for when I get back from a mystery island trip.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 22, 2020)

Put mine on the other side of my island where my "shop square" is gonna be, but I'm likely going to move it bc I don't like the placement as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Mar 22, 2020)

Next to my measum which is behind town hall.
I'm trying to keep everything extremely close to each other so far I really love it


----------



## Flick (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm trying to make a beachside market area, so by the beach of course lol


----------



## davidxrawr (Mar 22, 2020)

Things might change later when your able to move facilities but I want to try to build a "downtown" sort of area close-ish to the water. So far nook cranny and the musuen are as close as possible


----------



## Garrett (Mar 22, 2020)

Next to my plaza. I didn't want to be going too far from the airport to sell off my excursion loot. I'll move it more central once that option arises.


----------



## OLoveLy (Mar 22, 2020)

I would place the Nook's Cranny next to the Nook Residence and near the airport so I can have a little "town shop" all together. ( ' v ' )


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 22, 2020)

I put it next to the town hall.

Though it doesn't really matter because I intend to move everything around later anyway.


----------



## claracampanelli (Mar 22, 2020)

next to town services. figured it would make things easier


----------



## niko2 (Mar 22, 2020)

Near the museum and the main plaza, but since we can move it later I didn't really give it much thought


----------



## Kiaren (Mar 22, 2020)

I put mine right above my plaza, since i had a little free space there between the plaza and the river. It looks really cute there, thought i plan to move it down and to the left a little once i get the ability to move it, since atm it's partially covered by resident services....thinking on it now tho, when that expands i'll have to move it away somewhere else or i won't be able to see in anymore. I didn't even consider that when plotting!


----------



## poweradeex (Mar 22, 2020)

Near Katts tent #notevensorry


----------

